# Mosquito 6/21 NOAA open bass ~ 23 spots remain



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Picked up a touch this week!

If you are in the running for one of the eight spots towards the BassFanArmy Weekend Warrior race, for a FREE shot at $25,000, don't get shut out of the capped field!!!
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Credit card payments are OPEN as of this post for this event, scroll the rules ...after you read them!

Summer Mosquito bite will be full tilt boggie in just a few days with the heat, ENTRIES received during this time could close this field!!!

$12,000 to win in a qualifying Stratos on full field! A mere $6000 in a jonboat with a 25 horse!!!  

Get'em-

nip


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

i went to look at the daily paid roster on dobass and i'm signed up as a partner and did'nt know it


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm already in too


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Bassboy883

Leave your frogs at home wont need them ..... 

Mark


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think I'll a couple just in case


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mark you should try and come down here sometime soon the bite is hot let me know I might be able to take you out.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

One week later...down to 11 spots remaining

register online here- open for limited timeframes:
http://www.dobass.com/2008ONLINEPAYMENT/NOAA/RULES.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...7 to go! Hurry!!!


----------

